# The "stimulus" bill....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are some things in this Bill....

$135 million to Burma
$85.5 million to Cambodia
$1.4 billion for "Asia Reassurance Initiative Act"
$130 million to Nepal
$700 million to Sudan
$25 million to Pakistan
$33 million to Venezula
$3 BILLION to Afganhistan for "security forces fund"
$132 Million to Georgia... the country
$453 million to the Ukraine
$505 million to other Latin America Countries
$45 million to fight coruption in Central America
$461 Million to Colombia
$125 Million to Eygpt
$1.3 Billion for a Forgein Financing Millitary Fund in Eygpt....

That is $8.5 BILLION in just what I posted going to other countries.... WHY??? Why is that in a COVID RELIEF BILL....

Let alone lets look at some facts...

#1 Pelosi stated that the $600 stimulus check is a "great" accomplishment. Yet she stated that a $1000 tax cut was "CRUMBS". Simple math says $1000 is better than $600. :thumb:

#2 Trump and others in a bipartisan stand alone bill wanted a $1200 check back in August and October. Mitch said he would have passed that stand alone bill in the Senate.... BUT PELOSI NEVER BROUGHT IT UP FOR A VOTE. oke:

#3 They are voting on a bill that has about 6000 pages in it. This bill was delivered to people to vote on it with in about 6 hours of the vote!!! Another we need to "pass it" to see what is in it BS.

Yes.... these are facts out there. Who is the one to blame for all of this and funding not going to were it is needed. I know many right now are blaming Trump and Republicans for "only $600" in a check. Yet Pelosi is saying it is "great"..... I hope these facts get plastered all over showing the BS that is happening in Washington with our elected officals. YES ALL OF THEM. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hard to find the details without going line by line through the bill.

I do know the 1.3 billion for Egypt was passed in the July spending bill so it would be a very odd coincidence that it is the exact same amount. The Asia reassurance act is authorized for that amount yearly, and has been since 2017, so it is no doubt part of the yearly spending bill and not COVID relief, but they all got wrapped into one. Most of what you have listed appears to be yearly line items that were approved previously and they are reauthorizations.

No doubt there is a lot of stuff that shouldn't be funded and a lot that probably needed more funding in this bill.

I will have to search more later.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I dug it up, all of those items aren't part of the stimulus bill, they are part of the omnibus spending bill. Most are ongoing for many years.

Most are pet projects, most were initiated by Republican Congress, Senate and President.

But, it's still frustrating to see us funding the world when more help is needed here to get through this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They may be of the annual budget, but are those items duplicated. If they were in the annual budget there is no need to put them in the stimulus bill unless they are duplicating.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

But no comment on these....



> #1 Pelosi stated that the $600 stimulus check is a "great" accomplishment. Yet she stated that a $1000 tax cut was "CRUMBS". Simple math says $1000 is better than $600. :thumb:
> 
> #2 Trump and others in a bipartisan stand alone bill wanted a $1200 check back in August and October. Mitch said he would have passed that stand alone bill in the Senate.... BUT PELOSI NEVER BROUGHT IT UP FOR A VOTE. oke:
> 
> #3 They are voting on a bill that has about 6000 pages in it. This bill was delivered to people to vote on it with in about 6 hours of the vote!!! Another we need to "pass it" to see what is in it BS.


So to say our elected leaders were not holding people's lives hostage during COVID isn't a lie.

Like I mentioned.... the people would have gotten MORE if Pelosi would have done a stand alone bill back in August... .then again in October. All the while Trump was saying.. .PUT SOMETHING ON MY DESK ONLY FOR COVID.

Now dont say "this is how Washington" works. NOT DURING A PANDEMIC!! Or is this whole "Pandemic" all political? Because if you say it "isn't" political.... then there should have been stand alone bills right away. not "GROUPED" in with a spending bill. :bop:

Remember how many Political leaders said... we need to take this seriously... or The President isn't taking this seriously.... HMMMMMM..... who wasn't taking it seriously. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> But no comment on these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is how Washington works when they don't give a crap for the people, but rather for their own power. I wonder how many kick backs are coming from that stimulus to other countries?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

What will be very interesting is out in SD the Restaurant association sued.... and WON!

What they sued for was the state to show them the "data" on why they need to be shut down. Like you mentioned less than 2% of covid can be actually traced back to bars and restaurants. This is nation wide!!!! So why are they closing down "outdoor" seating, capacity limits, etc. There is no data to "prove" to do it. So they sued and WON. I see many other states restaurant associations doing the exact same thing. I thought I read that the association in NYC is doing it or looking into a law suit. I know the MN one is looking into it and also just flat out asked the Govenor.... SHOW US THE DATA!!!!

That is something to keep an eye on for sure....and just many why NY and NJ and other states wanted "funding" to bail them out since they know these law suits are coming and that they dont have evidence to prove anything. Something to keep an eye on.

BTW... the "follow the Science" people are not following the Science when they want to shut down restaurants.... because the SCIENCE says.... they are not the reason for transmission. :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> BTW... the "follow the Science" people are not following the Science when they want to shut down restaurants.... because the SCIENCE says.... they are not the reason for transmission.


Perhaps because "most" of these follow the science people are liberal Democrats trying to force their agenda on everyone else. It is funny how follow the science only applies to what they want the narrative to be, not the reality of the situation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Perhaps because "most" of these follow the science people are liberal Democrats trying to force their agenda on everyone else. It is funny how follow the science only applies to what they want the narrative to be, not the reality of the situation.


BINGO.... HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD.... BULLSEYE..... YAHTZEE... or any other terms you want to use saying exactly what is so hypicritical of many on the left leaders. :thumb:

You know.... stay home dont travel and see family... yet they fly and see family. Dont go to a restaurant... yet out eating and not social distancing. Dont meet in groups larger than 8... yet see what I typed before. Don't go get your hair done at a salon... yet goes and gets hair done... etc. Many Many cases and exmaples of Elected officials who are making these decisions yet not following them!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> They may be of the annual budget, but are those items duplicated. If they were in the annual budget there is no need to put them in the stimulus bill unless they are duplicating.


I am just saying they aren't in the stimulus bill per se, they are in the omnibus funding portion of the bill, which is ongoing federal funding. Lindsey Graham was on fox this am discussing how foreign funding is less than 1%, basically trying to justify it.

My main point is that the people, in the Twitter/social media/newsverse, that are attaching this to the COVID relief are being disingenuous as almost every item has been in the last 3-5 omnibus funding bills.

COVID relief should have been done months ago. They rammed it all together in a hodgepodge to go with the omnibus funding bill.

As far as the foreign $ I think we fund way to much crap around the world without taking care of issues here first.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> As far as the foreign $ I think we fund way to much crap around the world without taking care of issues here first.


That was one of my main points in bring this up.



> My main point is that the people, in the Twitter/social media/newsverse, that are attaching this to the COVID relief are being disingenuous as almost every item has been in the last 3-5 omnibus funding bills.


This was another point I was trying to make is that people are "blaming" republicans and Trump for this.... when in fact Both Trump and Republicans in the house and some Democrats in the house had a bill that was only COVID related.... and PELOSI DIDN'T BRING IT UP FOR A VOTE OR DISCUSSION!!!! All because she didn't want to make it seem to be a "victory" for Trump before an election. SHE PLAYED GAMES WITH PEOPLE'S LIVES!!!!! That is a huge issue. Those previous BIPARTISAN BILLS... would have given $1200 to the people. YET she is saying $600 is a HUGE VICTORY.... REALLY!!! If people blame "TRUMP" for everything how can they turn a blind eye to the stuff Pelosi has done.

Plus why are we spending $9 Billion on some of these programs. That is why Graham can say less than 1% of the bill.

Also did you know that in the COVID part.... The Kennedy Center... THAT ISN'T EVEN OPEN TO THE PUBLIC got MORE MONEY!!!!! Why is that center getting more money on every "stimulus" bill dealing with COVID. It is the second time it got money. Yet businesses on the streets are not going to ever open their doors again. Makes perfect sense doesn't it.... uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can't wait for the day when we rise up and tar and feather ALL THESE elected officials... no more freebies and vote buying schemes


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I can't wait for the day when we rise up and tar and feather ALL THESE elected officials... no more freebies and vote buying schemes


 :thumb: I would rather they hang a few, but ok bring on the tar.

I listened to Trump and he may veto. He said he will pass it if they take all the foreign aid out of it and give it all to the American individual. He wants every legal American to get $2000. At least thats sort of a loan to ourselves. People who need it to stay afloat get it now, but they will pay for it later in taxes.

One of the most irritatingly things Pelosi put in was the retroactive for illegal aliens. They would have recieved the $1200 like some American citizens did last time plus the current $600. That bi÷÷&ch is nuts. I have a friend that got $600 last time. Im betting his X who he pays $2400 a month got the whole $1200 While he got the shaft. Even illegal parasites will get more than this hard working tax paying citizen, and more they crazy liberals want to defund him. Are there a dozen functioning brain cells in the whole of congress? My friend made to much so he got $600, but the low income guy who pays little to no taxes gets $1200, then when the country pays off its debt the low income guy pays nothing and my friend pays enough in taxes for himself and the guy who got $1200. Washington brilliance- not.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

We are considering sponsoring a few from this 3rd world banana republic. Maybe you could too? Their despot wannabe dictator would rather golf instead of actually work towards a solution.

Think of the children


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't know Pelosi golfed. I see Trump is calling for dropping the foreign aid and giving Americans $2000 each. They wouldn't do it until they thought they could take all the credit so AOC, Schummer, and Pelosi agree with Trump. So you don't? oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Democrat logic.










Seems reasonable. :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 the mainstream doesn't report these things. Those of us who have a memory, dig for information, or perhaps simply honest remember this. The rest I guess are dishonest or ignorant.

We are in deep crap right now because the republicans mostly are as corrupt as the democrats. Very few want to control big tech that is censoring us. They don't fight the democrats because they are also lining their pockets. The average democrat hates Trump, but he is one of the few who works for us. Well, unless your a lazy piece of crap who wants to live off everyone else. Oooor you want to marry a doberman or yorkshire.

I don't know if Susie Lee is democrat or republican but she is calling for a clean stimulus bill that gives to Americans individually and nothing else or you really don't want to help the American people. Politicians may turn that down because you can't get a kick back from individual Americans like Biden does in the Ukraine and China. There is one for you our liberal friends on here don't like who Trump pardons, but we have Biden on tape bragging about his dealings in the Ukraine and they are ok with that. Next time they complain about how things are in American society they need to look in a mirror. We could be a big a crap hole as Canada if we don't watch it. :rollin:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep Pelosi is a grifter. Both sides need to get rid of money in politics


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

#PresidentTrump still hasn't tweeted about #Nashville because until he knows the race of the bomber he doesn't know if it's a terrorist or a 'patriot'


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Machiavelli said:


> #PresidentTrump still hasn't tweeted about #Nashville because until he knows the race of the bomber he doesn't know if it's a terrorist or a 'patriot'


 Why should he tweet at all? You think he needs to know the race? Machi your so full of bs you could float a battle ship in it.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> #PresidentTrump still hasn't tweeted about #Nashville because until he knows the race of the bomber he doesn't know if it's a terrorist or a 'patriot'


Its called letting the Police/FBI/Homeland security complete their investigation before making stupid assumptions. Unlike obongo, who chose to incite hatred with lies and falsehood because he was too stupid to wait for the facts to come out before pulling his head out of his *** and spouting s.h.i.t.!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

speckline said:


> Machiavelli said:
> 
> 
> > #PresidentTrump still hasn't tweeted about #Nashville because until he knows the race of the bomber he doesn't know if it's a terrorist or a 'patriot'
> ...


 :rollin: You mean like the famous beer summit? Or maybe "if I had a son he would be like Treyvon"? A person looses track with all the stupidity from Obama. The race tensions increased under Obama, and it wasn't society he was the catalyst.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Peace and all the best in the New Year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Machiavelli said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Pelosi is a grifter. Both sides need to get rid of money in politics


 :thumb:

Term limits and no lobbyists buying influence.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Machiavelli said:
> ...


I could care less about term limits, getting the big money lobbying under control is the main thing.

Term limits here in SD are a joke as we get a continuous string of new "idiots" that really only care about 1 issue into office and never take the time to actually learn how anything works.

If someone is doing a good job for their constituents why not let them continue to serve. Just get the money out of it so we have people who want to serve people vs people that want to get themselves rich.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only thing this is stimulating is our congressmans and their cronies pocket books..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lets put it this way....

The citizens of the USA... $600..... the members of congress.... $40,000+ in pay raise for this year. WHEN THE HOUSE WAS WORKING FROM HOME!!!!! Yes let that sink in everyone.

Congress is getting over $21 million in raises. What have they actually done for the people??? :bop: :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My bank notified me that the IRS is going to direct deposit my new stimulus check. I wonder what I should buy with my share of this debacle? What do you guys think? What can I get for my whopping $2.45? Yeah, you read that right, $2.45. Holy crap, if I add another $20 I might be able to get supper at Applebee's, without drinks of course.

Thanks Washington, hope Pakistan enjoys their gender studies. What a joke. :eyeroll:


----------

